
Airbnb has filed confidential IPO paperwork - aburan28
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/19/airbnb-has-filed-confidential-ipo-paperwork.html
======
detaro
duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24216111](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24216111)

